# Swiss Bike Masters 2010



## Monsterwade (8. Juni 2010)

Diese Jahr findet das SBM-Marathon und Freeride Event am 17. - 18. Juli statt:
http://www.eurobike.ch/

Weiss jemand, wo genau die beschriebene Campingmöglich liegt und ob man die
auch schon am Freitag nutzen kann?
Oder für den Freeride besser in Davos übernachten?

Auf schönes Wetter 
Monster


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Juli 2010)

Bin wohl der einzige beim SBM Freeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fekster (13. Juli 2010)

nein, bist du nicht 
aber wegen campen kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Juli 2010)

Fürs Campen stellen Sie immer eine Wiese direkt in Küblis zur Verfügung. Bisher konnte man immer schon von Freitag auf Samstag dort sein Zelt/Wohnmobil aufstellen. Ein Sanitärcontainer war da bisher auch immer.


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Juli 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Fürs Campen stellen Sie immer eine Wiese direkt in Küblis zur Verfügung. Bisher konnte man immer schon von Freitag auf Samstag dort sein Zelt/Wohnmobil aufstellen. Ein Sanitärcontainer war da bisher auch immer.



Danke, das wollte ich wissen. Hoffe man kann schon von Donnerstag auf 
Freitag dort nächtigen. Will Freitag die Strecke in Augenschein nehmen 

Man sieht sich
Monster


----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. Juli 2010)

Am Freitag wird das dann aber teuer. 
mit der Räthischen Bahn von Küblis nach Davos und dann von Davos mit der Bergbahn hoch. Kostet ein "Vermögen".
Samstag ist die Beförderung für Leute mit Starnummer den ganzen Tag gratis.
So spannend ist die Strecke dann auch nicht. 2 mal am Samstag als Training, dann weist du auch wo es drauf ankommt.


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Juli 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Am Freitag wird das dann aber teuer.
> mit der Räthischen Bahn von Küblis nach Davos und dann von Davos mit der Bergbahn hoch. Kostet ein "Vermögen".



Hab ich auch grad gesehen: Tageskarte Bergbahn 38.- CHF + 10.- CHF pro Fahrt fürs Bike.
Dazu SBB-Karte: 14.80 CHF + 10.- CHF Tageskarte fürs Bike = 72.80 CHF + 24.80 CHF für jede zusätzlich Fahrt. Da kommen dann locker 100.- oder mehr Franken zusammen.

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2010)

hola,

hat vielleicht jemand ein paar schnelle infos zum marathon? streckenbeschaffenheit, trailanteil, schwierigkeit, organistation (flaschenservice)  etc...?

überlege gerade kurzfristig hinzufahren, daher bräuchte ich die infos recht schnell...

danke im voraus

pj


----------



## baloo (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo
kann dir von der 75km Strecke was erzählen.
Strecke: einfach zu fahrende Trails, ggf. von der Madrisa nach Klosters hat es ein paar kleine Schwierigkeiten (kommt aber immer auf deine Fahrtechnik an!?). In der Abfahrt vom Schiefer nach Küblis muss man nochmals konzentriert sein, da legt sich der einen oder anderen gerne nochmals hin?!

Verpflegung ist Swiss Standard, top! Verpflegungspaln findest du hier.

Wetter wird wahrscheinlich super sein! 

Gutes Rennen und viel Spass
baloo


----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2010)

ok. danke schon mal. was heißt kleine schwiergkeiten? habe mal die sufu bemüht und festgestellt, dass der sbm recht technisch sein soll - was immer das auch heißt. hast du vielleicht einen vergleich zu anderen marathons?


----------



## baloo (16. Juli 2010)

Hab auf deinem Blog gesehen, dass du am Dolomiti warst, wenn du den geschafft hast, dann ist das SBM vergleichbar, jedoch mit ein paar anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten.
Carschina: Schotter mit Anfangs ein paar groben Steinen, sonst normal
Frösch: dort ist S&T angesagt, da brauchst du alle Körner, da gehts im Gänsemarsch nach oben.
Madrisa: teilweise steile Singeltrails, Rest Wald und Schotterwege
Schiefer: am Schluss noch ein paar wenige Wurzelpassagen, war früher deutlich mehr!


Keine Angst du schaffst das schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2010)

danke. angst habe ich nicht, will nur wissen was mich erwartet â falls ich Ã¼berhaupt hinfahre. kÃ¤mpfe noch mit mir - sind schlieÃlich schon ein paar km hin- und zurÃ¼ck und billig isses auch nicht. mal sehen...


----------



## baloo (16. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> danke. angst habe ich nicht, will nur wissen was mich erwartet  falls ich überhaupt hinfahre. kämpfe noch mit mir - sind schließlich schon ein paar km hin- und zurück und billig isses auch nicht. mal sehen...



Es erwartet dich einer der schönsten Marathons (meiner Meinung nach).  Jedoch aber auch einer der anstrengsten Marathons! Daher wahrscheinlich auch der große Teilnehmerschwund! Im 2003 waren's noch so 3500, heuer mal knapp 1000! 

Baloo


----------



## SwissAustro (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leidensgenossen!
Unbedingt kommen und mitfahren!
Auch wenns jetzt "nur" noch 1000 Anmeldungen sind, wirds sicher ne tolle sache... Berge wie hier gibts halt nicht überall.
Etwas gutes hat es ja wenn die Teilnehmerzahl kleiner ist als auch schon... Wenigstens gibts dann keinen Stau bei den kniffligen Stellen, smile...
Als weiteren Termin würde ich auf jeden Fall den "Nationalpark Bikemarathon" in Scoul notieren... ist noch ne spur länger, geiler, schöner


----------



## powderJO (17. Juli 2010)

bin noch zu hause - und bleib das auch. irgendwie zwar schade, aber die vernunft siegt angesichts der zu erwartenden kosten. das günstigste zimmer, das wir gestern noch angeboten bekamen war 120 euro, das startgeld und spritkosten kommen auch noch dazu und jedes we um die 300 - 400 euro auszugeben für ein rennen ist halt einfach zu viel...

cu in ischgl beim ironbike und eventuell beim montafon marathon...


----------



## Themar7 (20. Juli 2010)

Hi,

feines Rennen viele Höhenmeter auf der langen Distanz...Strecke hat mir gut gefallen...leider hab ich zu oft schieben müssen
krass war bei km40 diese Steilpassage berauf...

Grüße aus Davos! geht erst Fr gen Germany!!!


----------



## SwissAustro (20. Juli 2010)

Themar7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> feines Rennen viele Höhenmeter auf der langen Distanz...Strecke hat mir gut gefallen...leider hab ich zu oft schieben müssen
> krass war bei km40 diese Steilpassage berauf...
> ...


 

Du meinst sicher "Frösch"... so nennt sich diese Passage.
110 Hm schieben durch den Wald... das kann einem schon den Rest geben, smile.
Mich persöhnlich hats dann beim drauffolgenden 900 hm langen Anstieg zur Madrisa richtig ausgesaugt...
Nach 6 stunden hab ich dann aber doch noch das Ziel gesehen (kurzditanz mit 75km, 3000hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (20. Juli 2010)

Ein super Marathon, man muss aber die lange Strecke fahren, sonst verpasst man das beste


----------



## katko (14. Februar 2012)

ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal dabei, bin gespannt was mich auf der Langstrecke erwartet...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2012)

ich tippe mal wie jedes jahr:
schnee, eis, regen und sonne. + ein geiles rennen!


----------



## baloo (13. November 2012)

Das SBM steht vor dem Aus, wirklich schade, war ein cooles Rennen.
Hier die PM.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2012)

grausam!!!!


----------



## Themar7 (13. November 2012)

Oh sehr schade! 

Ich wäre gern noch mal die lange Runde gefahren!


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2012)

Schade! Auch wenn ich zu denen gehörte, die es in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr in Angriff genommen habe.

Robert


----------

